# What's wrong with my azureus?



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

My adult female azureus, Awbee, has been having issues for a while now. She is in a 40 gallon breeder aquarium with a river and waterfall (RO water) with my adult male azureus, Rahzek. They've produced 10 tadpoles, 6 of which have morphed into healthy froglets with no issues. All the clutches were laid before Awbee started having these issues.

I feed melanos daily, about as much as will fit on a 50 cent piece, and I always dust with Repashy Calcium Plus, and with Repashy Vitamin A once a month. I store the vitamins in my fridge and I've been using them for about 6 months now (just bought some more calcium plus, but the vit A isn't sold locally so I have to order it)

All my other frogs are thriving, even Rahzek who shares a tank with Awbee. None show any signs of vitamin deficiency and are all fat and growing well. Even Awbee eats like a little hoover, despite her issues.

Now for the issues.

At first I thought Awbee's right shoulder was dislocated. There was a bulge at the base of her neck and her upper arm was held flat against her side. She was clumsy, but still able to get around. I tried several times to set her shoulder by grasping her body in my left hand and her front right foot in my right hand and letting her struggle until it popped back into place as a member here suggested, but once I got hold of her front foot, she stopped struggling and just held completely still, indicating to me that it was painful. I never could get the shoulder into place, I was too afraid of hurting her.

After a while, it appeared her other shoulder was out of place some of the time, and other times it was normal. I would find her laying flat on her stomach and kind of floundering around like a turtle. I started feeding the Vitamin A suppliment once a week, thinking perhaps it was a deficiency, but there was no improvement. 

The most recent symptom is that it appears she isn't able to eat as effectively as before. I mean, she still flops herself in the middle of the flies and gobbles them up, but it doesn't seem like her tongue is as accurate or goes out as far as it used to.

What could be the issue?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you post a pic of her? I'm thinking, since there is a bulge and she appears to be in pain and is not eating properly, that she should see a vet.


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

The bulge is her shoulder, it's not something she ate. The not eating properly has only been the last few days, the bulge has been there for a couple months and coincides with her arm being held flat against her body. Her other shoulder does the same thing once in a while. Sometimes the left arm looks fine and she can hold herself up on it, and other times it's clamped against her side with the same bump at the base of the neck as the right side and she's flat on her belly.

I can't get a pic right now, my camera just ran out of batteries and I don't have any more.

Edit: Found some batteries


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm concerned that her shoulder/arm might be broken. When I assisted the frog with resetting a leg out of joint, she did not appear to be in any discomfort at all. It does not sound like that is the case with your frog.


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

My thought has been that it's dislocated, but I've been unable to figure out a way to get it back into place. The other shoulder seems to pop in and out of place, but the right one has been dislocated for a while now.

I just took the fact that when I held onto her right hand she held still and stopped struggling against me holding her as a sign she was in pain. A dislocated shoulder is quite painful, at least in humans.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know what else to advise. You have a frog with, possibly, 2 dislocated shoulders and you have not been able to reset them. There may be something more serious going on. They need to be seen by a professional, IMO. Are there any vets in your area that can help? Maybe a zoo or natural history museum with a herp specialist who would be willing to help?

Please don't let this frog just suffer


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

We do not have zoos or natural history museums in my city, probably closest one is 400 miles away in Seattle. I'm asking my friend if there are any vets around that can handle PDFs


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Taarii, 
If you do not have luck locating a vet...
Since you are in Eastern Washington, maybe contact db member holidayhanson and see who he used as a vet in Whitefish MT ..he went through a similar situation in the thread linked below. Perhaps a phone consult, or you can try Dr. Frye as well via pictures and phone. I agree with Kris, you are really to the point of a needing vet ....

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/26337-dislocated-leg.html


----------

